# cost for stud service



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had someone ask if I do stud service. I haven't done this before and was wondering what people charge for the different types of service. I would want to see clean CAE & Brucs tests first. If she comes to stay at my farm what should the charge be. Then if their whole herd is clean and my goes there? Also what is driveway service and can that be done with out test results?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Driveway is when the doe comes to your place for x amount of time, not overnight.
Personally I would want the vsiting doe to have certified clean papers.
What you charge is up to your local economy, whether they want breeding memos.
Most folks I know of charge about $1.25 pr day for boarding the doe+ the breeding fee.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Well this fall will be my first year offering stud service, butI'll tell you my plans. 
Does will need to be CAE and abscess free. I will also inspect the doe before she gets out of the truck/car and if she looks unhealthy she won't be bred. Driveway breeding w/o a service memo will be $30, with a service memo it will run $35. I will board dry does at $1.50 a day or $2.50 if I need to milk them. I may be willing to work out a flat fee if they are going to leave them for an extended period of time. I think I will also run small discounts for multiple does and 4h. The breeding fee will include a free second breeding if the doe doesn't take the first time, but after that they will have to pay again. I also may consider leasing my buck to approved herds for a month at a time for $150, but I will have to visit the farm to decide on that. 
Hope this helps and that you are able ot figure out something that will work for you in your area! Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think i was charging $50 for a stud service, i didnt do boarding. Does had to have a CAE and CL free paper within 60 days. Both animals had to be on a leash, there was no head butting or foreplay allowed. simply for the health of my buck. If the doe had any sign of being sick, i wouldnt do it. I had so many rules that i really didnt have very many people bringing does to me. Which was fine by me. less chance of contracting something.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we are a brucellosis free state freedomstar so I wouldnt be requiring a test for it. 

I do stud fee for 30.00 on unproven bucks and 50.00 on proven bucks. its half that for unregistered does. 

Does come to me or I will let him go to them if I know the people. I havent had much of a demand but a couple a year usually.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Stacey. I am just trying got be prepared. I had some call and ask and I said no to this person because she had never had any testing done on her goat and didn't want to. So no Brucellosis in NJ huh. I wonder why my vet charges me $20 a goat to check it! He also charges $20 per goat for CAE and I have seen the other posting re testing and am realizing I can get it done much cheaper! Love my vet but....Wow don't want to have to spend extra money if not necessary.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive never had a vet ask me to test for brucellosis or even suggest it. It doesnt hurt to test but its not a common thing to test for. The common ones are CAE, CL and Johnes. 

learning to draw your own blood will make it so much cheaper. I try to get everyone tested for all three at least once. From there I havent decided if I will test every year or ever other year. Kind of depends on the economy and if I can afford it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Stacey are you planing to go to the GSDGA meeting in Flemington?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unfortunately I can not make the meeting. I have a childrens play practice to be at (im doing costumes) a friends babyshower, my 2nd cousins 1st birthday party and I have 2 does due. Talk about a crazy day!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow that is crazy day! Well next time you are up my way let me know; would love to have you stop by and meet my goats and the rest of my family.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I rarely go up north (nothing against it just dont have a reason to). I emailed you back. Im sure we can arrange something


----------

